# Anyone else have abdominal and rectal pain after D&C?



## rubybreeze

I ended up back in the ER yesterday, 4 days after my D&C, due to strong abdominal cramping and back pain. They ran blood and urine tests but no u/s analysis. bHCG is 1590 so they will check in 5 days if coming down. Urine 'dry' but clear. No infection in initial swab but they have sent a high cervix swab (?) for cultures which will also take a few days. Other than that, they didn't know.

The pain varies from contraction-like waves to stabbing pains to just a dull ache. It is mostly lower abdomen (pantyline or below) and sometimes spreads out over where I assume ovaries are. I have massive amounts of pressure in my vagina and rectum plus back pain that is mostly central but sometimes spreads out to my hips and/or up my back. I have also been getting this bearing down feeling and then it feels like bowels and uterus/something are opening up.

I'm not constipated and have no bleeding. I did have some watery pink-orange stained discharge but it has stopped.

Anyone ever have anything similar? FWIW, I go back to the doctor this week and will ask her too.


----------

